
Video Head-to-Head: iPod Nano vs iPhone 3GS vs Pocket Camcorders - mgcreed
http://www.ecoustics.com/pcw/reviews/171770
======
jasongullickson
_"The lens and microphone are smack-dab on the flip side of where your hand
would be when you're using the scroll wheel, so you're limited to shooting in
landscape mode._ "

Who would intentionally shoot video in Portrait?

------
carterschonwald
Is it just me, or is the only sample videos in the article which have good
color contrast by default from the flip mino?

